# wants to join the gardai but he failed Maths in his Leaving cert.



## Pablo74 (1 Apr 2008)

A friend of mine who is 30 wants to join the gardai but he failed Maths in his Leaving cert. What are his choices for re sitting it ? He is in a full time job and has a mortgage to pay for. Can he study at night, how does he go about repeating ?
regards,
Pablo


----------



## stephnyc (1 Apr 2008)

*Re: Leaving cert maths*

I'd recommend the institute in lesson st for repeat/mature students (I did irish with them) ..Maths is Fri/Sat [broken link removed] 

there are plenty of other (cheaper!) options as well - just google 'repeat leaving cert'

you dont even need to do a course.. you can apply direct to the dept of education.. and ring the nearest secondary school and ask if they will let you sit the exam there

Good luck!


----------



## liaconn (1 Apr 2008)

*Re: Leaving cert maths*

I don't even think you have to bother about finding a school. The Department will allocate you to a local school to sit the exam. I repeated a subject in my own time, and that's what happened.


----------



## andycole (2 Apr 2008)

*Re: Leaving cert maths*

Digital Grinds...
Check out the website...
Very useful tool to have..


----------



## Pablo74 (2 Apr 2008)

*Re: Leaving cert maths*

Thank you folks


----------



## sidzer (2 Apr 2008)

A B3 or higher in Foundation level maths is acceptable. Foundation level is not too hard. (Three levels now on offer Higher / Ordinary / Foundation)

Many VECs offer evening course in Leaving Cert Maths. 1 to 1 grinds are another option - this is a good option as u can get all your questions answered individually and learn at your own pace. Also buy the books and do some personal study along with the past exam papers....

Best of luck


----------

